# Sweet Feed



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have bean feeding Letty some sweet feed with her pellet grain since about a month before she kidded, it realy seemed to help her for kidding, but now a little over 2 weeks after, her milk is bitter, I think it is making her milk taste bitter, she has got the same hay from the same place all year, so it has to be the sweet feed, nothing else has changed, her milk was sugar sweet last year (on the same hay) I just wanted to tell every body so they may be able to figure it out if there milk doesnt taste good, try pellet grain instead of sweet feed!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> I have bean feeding Letty some sweet feed with her pellet grain since about a month before she kidded, it realy seemed to help her for kidding, but now a little over 2 weeks after, her milk is bitter, I think it is making her milk taste bitter, she has got the same hay from the same place all year, so it has to be the sweet feed, nothing else has changed, her milk was sugar sweet last year (on the same hay) I just wanted to tell every body so they may be able to figure it out if there milk doesnt taste good, try pellet grain instead of sweet feed!


I've never heard of sweet feed causing that issue. I don't like sweet feed in general, so by all means if you wish to discontinue that you can. A better alternative to grain for a milking goat could be a ration of alfalfa pellets and oats, but if she does fine with her milk production with grain, that may not be necessary. You don't want to overfeed it though. How much is she getting?

Now, how long as the milk had a funny flavor? Because you may want to get it tested, and even consider the beginning of mastitis.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> I have bean feeding Letty some sweet feed with her pellet grain since about a month before she kidded, it realy seemed to help her for kidding, but now a little over 2 weeks after, her milk is bitter, I think it is making her milk taste bitter, she has got the same hay from the same place all year, so it has to be the sweet feed, nothing else has changed, her milk was sugar sweet last year (on the same hay) I just wanted to tell every body so they may be able to figure it out if there milk doesnt taste good, try pellet grain instead of sweet feed!


What's pellet grain? my goat has had bitter milk both freshening and I have always gave sweet feed but am going to change as soon as the sweet feed is all gone.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> What's pellet grain? my goat has had bitter milk both freshening and I have always gave sweet feed but am going to change as soon as the sweet feed is all gone.


Pellet grain -- just an average single shaped pelleted feed without the excess of molasses and corn in large amounts. A good mild brand that is easy to find is home fresh/blue seal. H&H Feeds is high quality, organic, corn and soy free, but more difficult to find in certain areas. Available on amazon only as far as I know.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Pellet grain -- just an average single shaped pelleted feed without the excess of molasses and corn in large amounts. A good mild brand that is easy to find is home fresh/blue seal. H&H Feeds is high quality, organic, corn and soy free, but more difficult to find in certain areas. Available on amazon only as far as I know.
> 
> View attachment 155839
> View attachment 155841


Will you get me a link to those? I can't find it on Amazon.
But oats will work just as well?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Will you get me a link to those? I can't find it on Amazon.
> But oats will work just as well?


Yep I will get you links.

A mixture of oats and alfalfa pellets is a suitable ration as opposed to grain for most does in milk. Although I don't usually suggest this if you are feeding alfalfa hay, just a bit of pellets in that situation. It depends on the rest of the diet, to determine what to feed.

https://www.amazon.com/Feed-Freshly...1558370975&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spell-spons&psc=1

https://www.countrymax.com/blue-sea...EJbSg0NTk3FNYsKNiUVU54YlvPHI-xTAaAgsfEALw_wcB


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yep I will get you links.
> 
> A mixture of oats and alfalfa pellets is a suitable ration as opposed to grain for most does in milk. Although I don't usually suggest this if you are feeding alfalfa hay, just a bit of pellets in that situation. It depends on the rest of the diet, to determine what to feed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for the h & h #20 seems expensive for $35.
I'm feeding 3 way hay and a little grass/alfalfa so alfalfa pellets will probably be fine now. So what would be better oats/alfalfa pellets or blue seal? Is blue seal reputable? 50 lbs for 12.99 isn't too bad.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Thanks, for the blue seal #20 seems expensive for $35.
> I'm feeding 3 way hay and a little grass/alfalfa so alfalfa pellets will probably be fine now. So what would be better oats/alfalfa pellets or countrymax?


The blue seal lasts a while. How many goats do you have in milk? You probably won't need to give each goat more than two cups daily, depending on breed and body condition.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use 17% protein sweet feed from Nutrena. It's the only grain I've ever used for my milkers. I hate the way pelleted feeds break down into dust. The goats won't eat the dust, so I have to toss it. My girls have always had great tasting milk. This year I did add in alfalfa pellets (No, they won't eat alfalfa dust either. Grrrr!) and the taste is the same, but their production is up considerably. Mine also get Replamin plus weekly, Sweetlix loose minerals and a selenium/cobalt block.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The blue seal lasts a while. How many goats do you have in milk? You probably won't need to give each goat more than two cups daily, depending on breed and body condition.


So the blue seal is concentrated? I only have one in milk.
Just kidding it cost $33 to ship blue seal from countrymax so that's out of the question.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> So the blue seal is concentrated? I only have one in milk.


No, not like concentrated. Just a big dense bag. It takes me a loooong time to get through it. For only one in milk it will surely be worth your money.

And Groovy, the blue seal seems to only get powdery at the very very bottom, mine won't eat powder either.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I use 17% protein sweet feed from Nutren


Can I have a link?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I believe this is it: https://www.nutrenaworld.com/product/country-feeds-17-textured-goat-feed

I've seen it around.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> No, not like concentrated. Just a big dense bag. It takes me a loooong time to get through it. For only one in milk it will surely be worth your money.
> 
> And Groovy, the blue seal seems to only get powdery at the very very bottom, mine won't eat powder either.


So the h&h. Why is it so expensive.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Correct me if this is not the right one @groovyoldlady


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine only get a pelleted feed, with some alfalfa pellets and sometimes beet pulp. I don't have a problem with "dust". I hate sweet feed so that's a no go for me. I think the bitter taste of milk may point toward mineral deficiencies though instead of the feed ration


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> So the h&h. Why is it so expensive.


Cause it's organic, non-gmo, soy free, and corn free.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I believe this is it: https://www.nutrenaworld.com/product/country-feeds-17-textured-goat-feed
> 
> I've seen it around.


Where can it be bought?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> mineral deficiencies


Yes, was just working on a post mentioning that possibility.

@happyishealthy what loose minerals are they getting? Any signs of deficiencies?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Cause it's organic, non-gmo, soy free, and corn free.


Gotcha makes sense. But for me I guess I can't get that I can't afford it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Where can it be bought?


Not sure on that one.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Gotcha makes sense. But for me I guess I can't get that I can't afford it.


Well, with only one goat in milk, you won't be using a lot and will probably again get your money's worth. But I understand.

If you can get blue seal/home fresh at a feed store, the pricing is very reasonable.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes, was just working on a post mentioning that possibility.
> 
> @happyishealthy what loose minerals are they getting? Any signs of deficiencies?


Well she has still some obvious mineral deficiency but it is way better. They are getting Purina Wind and Rain mineral also Manna Pro free choice. Replamin weekly and she got 10 grams of copper over a period of 4 weeks. Which was in March. Before that she has never gotten any minerals besides manna pro.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well, with only one goat in milk, you won't be using a lot and will probably again get your money's worth. But I understand.
> 
> If you can get blue seal/home fresh at a feed store, the pricing is very reasonable.


Yes I need to see if I can find it in tsc or cal ranch or ifa


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I finally got the minerals she needs now I need to work on feed and milk care! Her gross milk is driving me insane!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Molasses can affect the taste of milk.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I believe this is it: https://www.nutrenaworld.com/product/country-feeds-17-textured-goat-feed
> 
> I've seen it around.


 Yep. That's the one we use. I know not everyone is on board with sweet feed. But it works really well for us!

We buy it from a local farm store. They have a contract with Nutrena. I know other folks in Maine who swear by Blue Seal feed. But I'd have to drive 60 miles away to get it in Bangor. Sadly, Tractor Supply doesn't carry Nutrena.

You can call feed stores in your area and see what companies they buy from. (YOu can even check with some of the hardware and Lawn & Garden stores. Agway sometimes carries grain. Heck, some WALMARTS carry grain. Sadly, not ours.) Usually they'll only get supplies from one or two because they have to commit to buying an entire pallet of product - I believe each pallet is a ton. Obviously, it would be the rare store that would have the space or clientele to justify buying from more than one or two suppliers!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I get Purina Dairy goat or Meat Grower (non medicated) at my local Tractor Supply, some goats do great on sweet feed but not Letty during her milking period, she has the same minerals, copper, selenium she has had since she had great milk last year, the ONLY thing different is the sweet feed, I usually dont like it, but was experimenting this year, this was my results


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Molasses can affect the taste of milk.


Hmm... I'll try anything if it might help the flavor of the milk.
Im getting a mastitis test to see if she has that which I think she doesn't but might as well check.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Usually TSC will order anything for you. Some stores may be out of shipping lane for a specific product, then it will be hard for them to get it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> Tsc can't order it.
> Cal ranch has it but its $5 more.


OK last questions: when I say purina in this post it means purina goat grower 16%
I can get medicated purina for 16.49 at tsc. or non medicated purina for 21.99. 
If medicated won't make a difference I'll buy that.
Rolled oats 18.99 at tsc.
I really want good grain and that's about my selection.
purina has more protein but oats are a more direct source.
What would you do if she was YOURS?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

These two... are what I use


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tested your milk for sub clinical mastitis? It can make the milk taste bad. California mastitis test is a good place to start. Or even cheaper is the Dr. Naylor's mastitis cards. TSC may sell them. Squirt a bit of milk on a yellow circle on the card. If it turns green or blue, you are dealing with mastitis.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Have you tested your milk for sub clinical mastitis? It can make the milk taste bad. California mastitis test is a good place to start. Or even cheaper is the Dr. Naylor's mastitis cards. TSC may sell them. Squirt a bit of milk on a yellow circle on the card. If it turns green or blue, you are dealing with mastitis.


Ok I'm good for cheaper!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Have you tested your milk for sub clinical mastitis? It can make the milk taste bad. California mastitis test is a good place to start. Or even cheaper is the Dr. Naylor's mastitis cards. TSC may sell them. Squirt a bit of milk on a yellow circle on the card. If it turns green or blue, you are dealing with mastitis.


Would mastitis make her produce less cream?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, it would cut back on cream, and the test cards do not work to the point I would call them reliable. Get the CMT like you were planning. Much better, and cheaper overall. You can't rely on the test cards, that's why I did not suggest them to you in your other conversation.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@healthyishappy instead of having to order everything in, start looking and comparing what you have available already. Look at all your feed stores, mills, co-ops, pet stores even. If you are confused about what the labels are telling you, we can help with that. But ordering in feed just plain isn't sustainable for any length of time.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Yes, it would cut back on cream, and the test cards do not work to the point I would call them reliable. Get the CMT like you were planning. Much better, and cheaper overall. You can't rely on the test cards, that's why I did not suggest them to you in your other conversation.


Yes I saw the reviews weren't very good.
I ordered cmt today.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> @healthyishappy instead of having to order everything in, start looking and comparing what you have available already. Look at all your feed stores, mills, co-ops, pet stores even. If you are confused about what the labels are telling you, we can help with that. But ordering in feed just plain isn't sustainable for any length of time.


Post 31 is all the things my stores keep in stock. Is medicated ok for milking goats?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, it isn't, as a general rule. Most medicated feeds are for meat animals.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

healthyishappy said:


> Post 31 is all the things my stores keep in stock.


So, No place has ANYTHING for cattle, or horses? No one has any whole grains? No All-Stock types? ONLY Purina Medicated, Purina Unmedicated, and Rolled Oats, no whole oats in any store within driving distance of you?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> No, it isn't, as a general rule. Most medicated feeds are for meat animals.


So I need to get non medicated?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> So, No place has ANYTHING for cattle, or horses? No one has any whole grains? No All-Stock types? ONLY Purina Medicated, Purina Unmedicated, and Rolled Oats, no whole oats in any store within driving distance of you?


There's whole oats and grains I thought rolled was better. There is grain for cattle and horses but I didn't know you could interchange those.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> No, it isn't, as a general rule. Most medicated feeds are for meat animals.


I agree. And it is especially not okay if you plan to drink the milk. Either way, dairy feed is better. Meat goat feed just makes them fat and fast and is not meant for prolonged good health.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> There's whole oats and grains I thought rolled was better. There is grain for cattle and horses but I didn't know you could interchange those.


Cattle, pretty much yes. Horse grain not always.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I agree. And it is especially not okay if you plan to drink the milk. Either way, dairy feed is better. Meat goat feed just makes them fat and fast and is not meant for prolonged good health.


Well the tsc people said it was fine for milk goats.
Why would I believe them???


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Cattle, pretty much yes. Horse grain not always.


Ok.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I agree. And it is especially not okay if you plan to drink the milk. Either way, dairy feed is better. Meat goat feed just makes them fat and fast and is not meant for prolonged good health.


I have zero feeds that are "dairy" at my tsc. so should I just get oats? 
so purina meat grower non medicated is not good because its for weight.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> So, No place has ANYTHING for cattle, or horses? No one has any whole grains? No All-Stock types? ONLY Purina Medicated, Purina Unmedicated, and Rolled Oats, no whole oats in any store within driving distance of you?


So should I get whole oats or rolled?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We'll gladly help you sort out labels and such.

Medicated is a no-no for dairy, but goats aren't going to get most of their nutrition from your concentrates (grains, pellets, etc) so long as the feed isn't mostly corn, it's going to be OK for your milk stand use.

Does your store have this product?
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...supreme-cattle-feed-50-lb?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005

If so, consider getting that and mixing it with this product
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-alfalfa-pellets-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005 (or something similar)

This sounds like a good start while you sort out everything else.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I only like whole oats, not rolled.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> We'll gladly help you sort out labels and such.
> 
> Medicated is a no-no for dairy, but goats aren't going to get most of their nutrition from your concentrates (grains, pellets, etc) so long as the feed isn't mostly corn, it's going to be OK for your milk stand use.
> 
> ...


I have these: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...remium-alfalfa-pellets-40-lb-bag?cm_vc=IOPDP1
Yes my store has those cattle feed.
I did some digging and called all my stores, cal ranch has nutrena 17% feed for 16.99 so should I get that or the cattle feed?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd say that depends on the information on the tag. I don't have one of those tags. But other people may really like that feed (the Nutrena)

Do you know the protein source of the Nutrena? If there is Urea in it, you don't want it. Feather meal is pretty common. Soy is pretty common, too. But you really do not want the Urea one.

Urea is safe for cattle, but not for goats.

Oh, if it is goat feed, it won't have Urea. But still the source does matter.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I'd say that depends on the information on the tag. I don't have one of those tags. But other people may really like that feed (the Nutrena)
> 
> Do you know the protein source of the Nutrena? If there is Urea in it, you don't want it. Feather meal is pretty common. Soy is pretty common, too. But you really do not want the Urea one.
> 
> ...


It's the goat feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The non medicated meat goat feed would be ok. If they have the Purina miniature horse feed, that works too. Sometimes you have to work with what your store offers. You can always mix in alfalfa pellets or do half goat feed half alfalfa pellets.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

But since I don't know what's in it, I can't say if it is better or not. Perhaps someone who uses it will share a tag with us.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I think i'll just go with nutrena.
Thanks everybody!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

A very decisive decision, if I ever heard one. Well done.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> A very decisive decision, if I ever heard one. Well done.


Well I sure did my research!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to defend the mastitis cards. They are a good starting point. If they change color at all, then I use the CMT. When milking 65 does, everyone gets carded at least once a week. It only takes a second. They are a somewhat useful tool in the mastitis arsenal.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Were I milking 65 does, I could see using them as a first line check, too.

Wow.


----------

